# Changement d'apparence de Léopard ?



## quetzal (25 Février 2008)

Je voudrais changer l'aspect général des boutons, menus et fenêtres.  Actuellement, le menu principal de mon Mac sous Léopard est noir (sous Tiger il était bleu). Je parle du menu en haut de l'écran. 

Lorsque je vais dans le menu Préférences Système -> Apparence, j'ai pourtant "bleu" sélectionné. Les glissières des fenêtres sont bien bleues. Mais c'est le menu du haut, avec la pomme elle-même, que je voudrais mettre en bleu foncé, comme précédemment.

Comment est-ce que je peux faire ?


----------



## n0no (25 Février 2008)

A partir des Préférences système, tu ne peux que le rendre translucide ou non, pas en modifier la couleur... Tu as utilisé une application tierce pour rendre ce menu noir ? 

A moins qu'il ne soit réglé sur "Translucide" (dans Préf. système > Bureau et économiseur > Bureau > Barre des menus translucide) et que l'image de ton bureau, noir, le rende noir...


----------



## quetzal (25 Février 2008)

n0no a dit:


> A partir des Préférences système, tu ne peux que le rendre translucide ou non, pas en modifier la couleur... Tu as utilisé une application tierce pour rendre ce menu noir ?
> 
> A moins qu'il ne soit réglé sur "Translucide" (dans Préf. système > Bureau et économiseur > Bureau > Barre des menus translucide) et que l'image de ton bureau, noir, le rende noir...



Non, je n'ai pas utilisé d'application tierce.  Effectivement, le menu était réglé sur "translucide".  Je viens de décocher la case correspondante.  Mais, malgré cela, ma pomme reste noire, et pas bleue foncé comme précédemment.


----------



## n0no (25 Février 2008)

Ah ok, et bien c'est tout simplement la nouvelle charte graphique de OS X qui veut ça. Sous Tiger, le bleu était à l'honneur pour la pomme, sous Leopard c'est le noir brillant qui a été choisi...

A ma connaissance, cela ne peut pas se modifier dans les préférences système et autres outils de réglage de ton ordinateur (de même que sous Tiger tu ne pouvais pas modifier la couleur de cette pomme : elle était bleue un point c'est tout ). 

C'est comme vouloir des petites flèches au lieu des points lumineux sous les applications lancées dans le dock, ça peut se faire, mais pas en natif, il faut passer par des manips ou un script les faisant à ta place, si quelqu'un en a mis un au point.  

Pour cela, regarde dans le forum Customisation (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=82), peut-être quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé et réussi à le faire...

Cependant, comme toujours, moins on touche à ce genre de petits détails, c'est-à-dire moins on rajoute de bidouillages aux fichiers système natifs avec le risque d'erreur qui leur est inhérent, mieux le système se porte...

Bon pour "Customisation"&#8230;


----------

